# Belle and Minnie’s 2021 Kidding



## Emma Hitt (Jan 22, 2021)

I’m happy to announce that we now have 3 kids! Around 7pm on the 2nd my goat Belle had one and around 10:30pm in the 3rd my goat Minnie had twins!!! All three are little does, I still have 2 other girls left to kid but they don’t look like they’ll have theirs for a few more days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! When you have time, pictures would be lovely!
Also, please post them on the 2021 Kidding Tally when you have a moment between snuggling.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:up: Yep, what she said. Second that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Pictures please?????


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

